# Merry Christmas



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Have some green garden cheer from Meadowlark Ranch this Christmas....to all gardeners, Merry Christmas


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Right back at you LARK.....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those "walkers" look great....tried any of them yet?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Those "walkers" look great....tried any of them yet?


Those are the ones I left in the ground since last Dec. I was gonna see what happens. They do look good.Will see. The walkers still need more time.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Merry Xmas to all you dirt lovers. Gave away 2 dozen large Celibrity tomates today for presents


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Mr.Lark! Thanks for all the advice and great pictures this past season.I reckon I'm older than you,but since I lost my Grandpa 10 years ago,your my go-to guy with garden questions.I just wish you could take pic. of your garden without the soil showing.It's like rubbing salt in my eyes.This black gumbo will grow anything if it feels like it.It's in control,not me.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Great pics gentlemen! Merry Christmas to all the green thumbs and wanna be's
Like me  appreciate the time, tips and pics all have shared! 
Agree w Peckerwood....the dirt pics are a little painful


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours Mr.Lark! Thanks for all the advice and great pictures this past season.I reckon I'm older than you,but since I lost my Grandpa 10 years ago,your my go-to guy with garden questions.I just wish you could take pic. of your garden without the soil showing.It's like rubbing salt in my eyes.This black gumbo will grow anything if it feels like it.It's in control,not me.


 Thanks PW...but I got you on age. Life is sweet and gets sweeter every year.

You must have X-ray vision to be able to see through that soil just from pictures. I'll admit that I do work at improving it all the time....and it pays dividends.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Thanks PW...but I got you on age. Life is sweet and gets sweeter every year.
> 
> You must have X-ray vision to be able to see through that soil just from pictures. I'll admit that I do work at improving it all the time....and it pays dividends.


You can't beat bird poop. However, I like bat guama too. Merry Christmas again & If I'm not mistaken Happy Birthday on the First plus Happy New Year as well. You old fart.LOL!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all of you. I have learned a lot from all of you over the last two years since I planted my first garden. Its now my main day to day hobby.
My seasonal garden just keeps getting better and better. Ill take some pics today. I want some advice on the worlds biggest artichoke. Pull it , or leave it?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all of you as well. It is so nice to see the "Green" in those pictures this time of year. The only things that are green up here are the pine trees and some of the deer droppings.

I'm really looking forward to being back in Texas in a couple of weeks.

May all of you get your rain when you need it, your plants be lush and bear heavily. 

Keep your hands dirty!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I like pine trees and deer poop! Head this way DH,we'll be waiting for you.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you. I have learned a lot from all of you over the last two years since I planted my first garden. Its now my main day to day hobby.
> My seasonal garden just keeps getting better and better. Ill take some pics today. I want some advice on the worlds biggest artichoke. Pull it , or leave it?


 LEAVE IT, Mikeyhunts. Its a perennial here in our part of the world.

Last cold snap I covered mine with hay and it did just fine . Temps hit about 29 deg.

Looking forward to seeing your pictures of them.


----------

